# roadbed and track on top of foam



## Ed Dietrich (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok its been 20 years since i did my last layout. A sheet of plywood with cork roadbed under the tracks. I wanted to put my a inch or two ontop of my board this time and was wondering what the masses would recomend for attaching the railbed and track to the foam.? I am also planing to use flex track as much as possible. Layout size will be approximatly 57in by 132in long. Any help idea wise would be great.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use DAP adhesive caulk. It works very well, and can be removed with rubbing alcohol and a putty knife if needed.


----------

